# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  linux proxy kai bandwithdcontrol

## makx

χερετώ απο την ομορφη Ορεστιαδα 
χρειαζομαι τα "φώτα" σας για προχυ σε linux και bandwithdcontrol se linux εαν γίνεται και δυναμικό ακομη καλυτερα .
Σε xp εχω βάλει προσ το παρον τον ccproxy και το bandwith controler και δίνω ιντερνετ σε 7 ατομα , απο δοκιμες σε linux (μόνο rooting) είδα πολύ καλυτερη συμπεριφορά και απόδοση .
απο linux εχω το debian απο awmn για rooting και το fedora 4 .θέλω να μου υποδείξετε κάπιον δοκιμασμένο proxy και εαν υπάρχει κάτι σε bandwithd control για linux
ευχαριστώ

----------


## acoul

Squid

Και μερικά links για QoS:
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-39 ... t-qos.html
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-39 ... t-qos.html
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-22 ... t-qos.html

Happy Reading !!

----------


## alasondro

Δες και εδώ 
http://www.lartc.org

----------

